# Personal introduction:



## Sunset Lani (Oct 5, 2018)

Hi, I'm Sunset Lanie. I'm from South Africa, I currently own 20 adult mice that I breed with. They are no where near the quality the USA and UK show standards are, but hopefully they will get better as my experience grows.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome  Looking forward to seeing your mice


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome amongst us


----------



## meromar (Aug 27, 2016)

Welcome! So glad to have you!


----------

